# WUHAN | Bank of China Hubei Province Headquarters | 240m | 42 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-09-25 by BLUE_SUN_CBD 










2016-10-05 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-02-20 by TYE


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-11 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-01-14 by Wang Junchao


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

212,4 m

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/bank-of-china-hubei-province-headquarters/12055

2019-09-27 by 大刚


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, I like the building to the left in classy style


----------

